# Are the product pictures from the BG-11 wrong?



## ippikiokami (Apr 17, 2012)

During when Canon showed off the camera it had this grip

http://gallery.photo.net/photo/15275493-md.jpg

but all the product pictures for amazon / bh / adorama makes it look much more similar to the 5d II grip.

Which one is right?


----------



## JerryKnight (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm not sure I see the confusion.. Yes, the BG-E11 has the multi-controller on the back, but none of the photos (on B&H at least) even show the back, so I'm not sure what you think you're seeing that's so different.

Edit: The B&H photos clearly show the battery magazine accessed from the side, versus the barn-door flap on the back of the BG-E6. The Bob Atkins photo shows the exact same grip as B&H.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 17, 2012)

Canon supplies images for the stores to use, most stores use three images, one with it attached to a camera body. All are from the front, so you don't see the joystick.


----------

